# Is my golden too passive?



## Lacy's Mommy (Dec 14, 2012)

We just got a puppy a little over 2 weeks ago and so far he and my 4 year old golden Lacy have gotten along great. They play a lot, cuddle when they sleep and she even seems a little protective over him. Just tonight my boyfriend was petting Lacy and had rolled her over on her back to rub her belly, and we noticed she had about 3 bite marks from our puppy. I always keep an eye on them when they play and when things look like they are getting out of control I intervene. Everything I have read and have been told is that I need to let them work it out. I have only ever heard Lacy loudly bark at Niko, the puppy, a handful of times which to me indicates he is being too rough. She has whined a lot though when they have been playing, and I always separate them. But just a few seconds later they are back at it. I wonder if the puppy doesn't understand her whines as a signal to stop, and if Lacy is just being too passive and letting him get away with too much?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

My feeling is Lacy is still very young so this shouldn't really be a problem. Generally this something you run into with the puppy senior mix. Where the senior has had enough of the puppy play and just can't get away...time to step in and separate.

It's surprising what seniors are able to put with. We had a 13 yr old Setter that loved playing with my 3 month old golden. I can still picture her dragging that puppy across the kitchen floor all the way to our study with that puppy hanging onto to her ear the entire time. Her tail waggin' the entire time.

My guide line would be if Lacy has had enough she won't return to play with the pup, she'll try and stay away. This would be when I would step in to separate the two dogs and give Lacy a break.

Hope this helps...

Pete & Woody


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

A puppy can get away with anything, until the moment the older dog decides enough is enough. You should have seen the tail of my older dog, Tess, a few months after Liza came home...and her ears...and all of a sudden, things changed. No longer Liza crawling al over her, biting in everything she could sink her teeth in, but Liza belly up with Tess standing over her. And Tess still is alpha dog in the house, although I am sure Liza would like to change that.
You need to make sure the older dog gets her own space as well. We have had baby gates up until Liza was 8 months old, to make sure Tess got her own cuddle time, without a pushy fluffball trying to climb in between. 
So don't worry, Lacy will decide when enough is enough, and until then you can step in when things go too far.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

The best teacher for a puppy is an adult, puppy friendly/tolerant dog and it sounds like Lacy is perfect. An older dog will teach a puppy bite inhibition, to play appropriately -how to play, when to play and when to quit, and very importantly dog 'communication' signals. The whining during play can be a signal to the pup to 'settle down' a little (the pup will slow down a little) OR it can also be a sign that she is having fun - she will continue to play. Barking can be either - a warning - 'I told you to stop that' or an invitation to play - you will know by what happens next - the pup will stop and move away briefly or he will play with her. 
Lacy is quite capable of, and will, manage and teach the pup the way 'dogs teach puppies' - if you let her, she will not 'let him' hurt her, the bites marks were accidental, I assure you, and she will let him know when he has 'crossed the line'. 
Resist the urge to interfere and interupt. When you interfere (too much) you are not only stopping the 'learning process' for Niko, but you also interupting 'fun time' for both of them.


----------

